# Led light bar?



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has tried the led light bars for floundering. Some of the ones on ebay say they put out 12000 lumens which is pretty impressive. Thanks for any info/input


----------



## danieljames84 (May 28, 2009)

Looks like a good idea!


----------



## jbtide (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a 48" led light bar, and I have to say that I have seen better setups. The light works well but if I had a chance to go back to something else, I probably would. However, if you have a boat that you dont mind drilling holes into (which I do not, sucks), the setup could work out...especially if you buy 2 24" led rods. The 4 footers are longer, yet the light is only directed in one way. Whereas with the 24 inch rod, the light is emitted in four different directions, giving you a full 360 degrees of light. I highly recommend you go to the website...fishinglightsetc.com; let me know if you have any questions.
--This might help...http://fishinglightsetc.com/superbrite.html 
John


----------



## Customfitz (Nov 14, 2012)

Led bars are great and can get up to 27,000 lm but then all your light is only in one area if you do go with them go with the smaller ones like 4 10" or 20" bars then you can cover more around the boat


----------



## craigj (Aug 1, 2009)

Are they 24 volt? Or do you need a generator


----------



## Customfitz (Nov 14, 2012)

Most the nice bars can be 9v to 30v


----------



## HotSoup (Jan 2, 2013)

I built my own this year with 2" PVC and SMD 5050 LED light strips. It works very well but it only has light in one direction, and very little off the side of the boat. It is made off of a PVC frame and adjust's itself with the water level. This year I think I am going to try out the new 50W led lights and see how they work as I can put 4 of them on the boat and be able to see forward as well as to the side easily.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

I have no experience with the leds,but after using starfires for awhile I went to 500 watt halogens man what a difference. with four of them running I can see 3-4 times as far as I can gig. Yes you have to deal with the noise but for the payout I can deal with it. Plus it keeps the batterys charged for the trolling motor.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (My Phone)



drifterfisher said:


> I have no experience with the leds,but after using starfires for awhile I went to 500 watt halogens man what a difference. with four of them running I can see 3-4 times as far as I can gig. Yes you have to deal with the noise but for the payout I can deal with it. Plus it keeps the batterys charged for the trolling motor.


Wait till you go with HPS lights.


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

Gnwdad, The HPS are yellow like a street lamp correct? I have one MH light in my back yard,and it is bluish white. I know the blue white light is great for clear water,and yellow is supposed to be better for stained water.Are my assumptions correct? 
Maybe one day I can afford some HPS or MH lights,but at 200-300 bucks a pop, thats a bit more than I can afford. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/16-Inch-Sho...540?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f0e50bf5c


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Jarod, I just swaped to hps and it wasn't that expensive. I went with 150's and they only cost me only $65 appiece from econo-light. You can get them for $45 without caps. I had mh and they just had to much glare in stained water which I deal with a lot over here in Bama.


----------

